# itunes to ipod classic



## prov34mech (Dec 9, 2014)

I'v read a lot of articles about people having problems with errors not being able to load to ipod,some suggestions seemed to work until I got the error problem again.I have a 80 gb and once in awhile I was able to get 2300 songs,had to restore and try again got 1600 tried again and again...all my songs were put into iTunes by cd,I tried to reset the ipod by pushing the middle and menu button at the same time it seemed like it accepted it but error came up yet another time.I'm almost ready to just accept what ever I can get...unless there is a way.operating system windows 7.


----------



## granthillsSA (May 21, 2012)

Hi there

Try syncing with a friends iTunes. If that doesn't work as well the get it repaired or replaced.

Hope this helps.
Grant


----------

